# Back to nature backgrounds



## adammreef (Mar 31, 2009)

Is there anywhere in the united states to buy these or is there any other companies that make similar backgrounds?

also, are there any good diy projects out there for these

TIA

Adam


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

Aqua Terra has very similar backgrounds:

http://www.aquaterra-intl.com/gallery.html

There is a link to their distributors in the US. One is in Lebanon, NJ and another is listed as New Jersey.

They look great - pricey though, especially with a larger tank!

The Malawi and Tanganyika backgrounds start at $200 for 48" and are $325 for 72".

Pangea also makes some backgrounds that look good and similarly priced.


----------



## 7armz (Dec 17, 2002)

$325?  My goodness, thats more than my 125g tank cost!


----------



## freshwater100 (Mar 11, 2009)

I got mine at this link its costly but worth it..
They also have some cheaper which are not 3D or discontinue items.

http://www.aquariumhabitats.com/


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

I'm curious has anybody had any problems with pleco's chewing the paint off on these backgrounds


----------



## freshwater100 (Mar 11, 2009)

fishnmaine said:


> I'm curious has anybody had any problems with pleco's chewing the paint off on these backgrounds


I have 3 BN Pelcos and observed them on the background trying to cleanup the algae or the Brown Diatom but never saw any thing coming out from the background. If they do chew then I will definately hunt them down and get them out.


----------

